# Teach Beg (or Sit Pretty)



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

I'm wondering how to finish rounding out teaching Beau to beg. He does pretty well with it if he can put a paw on something to hold himself up, but he doesn't even try if there's nothing prop himself up on. He picks things up so quickly and I think he thinks this *is* the trick and he doesn't realize I want him to do it without anything for leverage. Any tips?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

depends on how you taught him to do what he’s doing. you’ll likely need to start over if he’s been doing what he thinks is the finished behavior for awhile. i taught my dog using a food lure (palm facing him with the reward held by my thumb and a pushing motion towards his face). initially releasing the food immediately... then extending the time between position and release. once he built up the muscle memory and core strength i phased the food out and transitioned to a hand gesture.... it resembles my hand signal for stay, so that helped drive the message home when building duration. he’ll hold it about 30 seconds now.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

I think I probably went down the same route as you. I was rewarding biscuit for any attempt at sit pretty. She would offer it freely, trying to grab my arms with her nails. Ouch.

We didn't have to start from scratch. it just took longer. I would prop her up against a wall or couch and try to step away heavily praising her for any attempt to stay up. It took a long time, I found it the hardest trick yet to teach. I can remember the first time she went into sit pretty herself. I threw a party and jackpot of food. After that she pretty much got it and building duration was easy.

Keep at it. Lots of small sessions, maybe 3 a day but only for a few minutes. It's worth the effort! It took me months of propping so you must stay the course.


----------



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

Nice picture! Seeing GSDs in that pose makes me smile because they're so long they just look funny sitting up like that (my dog included). 

Sounds like maybe I am just being impatient then. I'm still somewhat luring him into position and he will use my wrist for leverage if he can't reach anything else. I had the idea today of using a treat he has to work at a little more so he's not putting as much pressure on his prop and eventually we can get there. As I understand it, this trick takes a lot of core strength, so maybe he also needs to build up those muscles, too?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

brittanyS said:


> As I understand it, this trick takes a lot of core strength, so maybe he also needs to build up those muscles, too?


yes, it does.
i can’t recall how long it took Keystone to get it. it was awhile tho. i’d get discouraged and forget about then try again, etc.
conformation can make a difference too.. my other dog that was cow hocked, was never able to master this.


----------



## Rabidwolfie (Apr 9, 2021)

I have a similar problem with my pup. He'll sit up just fine. He even does it on his own all the time for chest scratches, but only when he can put a paw on my arm or leg. I've tried holding treats up and even teaching Nose Touch but then he grabs my wrist with his claws and I'm running out of skin.

I'll try getting him to do wit with something at his back and see if that helps transition my hand out of the way. It's such an adorable trick.


----------

